# Michelin Screenwash



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Anyone used it yet? Looks interesting, corrosion protection for wiper arms, rain repellent etc:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/65265/best-car-screen-wash-to-buy-in-2017

Was fairy cheap so I bought some


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Not used Michelin, but I did buy a bottle of the Prestone (that review's joint-top) at Tesco a couple of years ago and I can't say I've been all that impressed by it; does the job but no better or worse than the Halfords standard my dad always buys.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

MagpieRH said:


> Not used Michelin, but I did buy a bottle of the Prestone (that review's joint-top) at Tesco a couple of years ago and I can't say I've been all that impressed by it; does the job but no better or worse than the Halfords standard my dad always buys.


Agree with you on Prestone, I usually use Autoglym or sonax but I thought this may be worth a punt. Got it from this place

http://cpc.farnell.com/michelin/micsw4las/screenwash-all-season-4l/dp/CP07727

Will post feedback when I use it


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Picked up some Quantum screenwash (VW) the other month - going to try this out in next few weeks


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> Picked up some Quantum screenwash (VW) the other month - going to try this out in next few weeks


Used this one before http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-V...939868&hash=item1c91e96a1f:g:~JcAAOSwXYtYxXM5

Also very good


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

ah234 said:


> Used this one before http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-V...939868&hash=item1c91e96a1f:g:~JcAAOSwXYtYxXM5
> 
> Also very good


I've seen other people suggest the VW stuff is good... didnt expect it to be honest haha


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ive used Autoglym screen wash for years not the retail but the trade range in 5l size is much better value. Bought from a Rep even better. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

May seem like a stupid question, but do screen washes affect the performance of any glass sealant applied to a windscreen?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I loved the (yellow) Prestone concentrate *with Rain Guard *they used to do at Costco









The latest (blue) Prestone stuff is nothing special


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

"Ready to Use" winds me up more than it should like they are doing us a favour by selling us water! 

The Halford stuff in the test is laughable!


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

So is the Michelin one ready mixed or it is a mix it yourself jobby?

If it's the former then it's rather expensive.

I've only just started using Autoglym Ultimate Screenwash in my new car after years of using the Halfords rubbish; for years I was wondering why my washer jets constantly kept getting blocked, it was only when I read the reviews for the Halfords stuff that it sludges up.

The AG one seems decent and it's only £2.95 currently in Halfords and I got it on the 3 for 2 promotion too!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Concentrate :thumb:


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Just be aware that the Quantum screenwash is not the same as the VW/Audi screenwash.

Quantum is an aftermarket brand created by VW UK and nothing to do with VAG. You will find quantum products on sale at VW dealerships and at TPS.

The VW screenwash is quite a bit dearer at around £6 for the 1 litre concentrate vs around £4 for 5 litre quantum concentrate.

Personally, i prefer the VW stuff after using both - i find it has slightly better cleaning properties.

Hope this helps

Rich


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have used Halfords low-temp concentrate screenwash for probably a couple of decades now, across several cars, diluting it as necessary depending on time of year.

Never had any problems with it - it cleans the screen well - never had blocked jets.

I have also experienced genuine VW Screenwash ( a bottle came with the car) and also Autoglym screenwash (cheers Dave !) and they both work well, but not noticeably better than the Halfords concentrate.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Used the last of my Sonax screen wash and distilled water in my wife's Skoda - then we put it in for a service and they promptly drained it and replaced with something or other GRRRR

Not had rain since April, it is just bugs and flies here but will test it if it ever rains!


----------



## lee63 (Apr 11, 2014)

What ever concentrate i use i dont add tap water only the water out of my condensing dryer  its only demin after all. stops limescale and sludging 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

GleemSpray said:


> I have used Halfords low-temp concentrate screenwash for probably a couple of decades now, across several cars, diluting it as necessary depending on time of year.
> 
> Never had any problems with it - it cleans the screen well - never had blocked jets.
> 
> I have also experienced genuine VW Screenwash ( a bottle came with the car) and also Autoglym screenwash (cheers Dave !) and they both work well, but not noticeably better than the Halfords concentrate.


I dislike the smell that the Halfords one has, it smells like a berry drink.

I've had 3 cars now that have blocked washer jets because of it and I'm talking about the fan jet type rather than the normal type.

I decided in my Focus due to the heated jets not to use it and I've gone over to AG screenwash now.

Plus it's on offer at the moment in Halfords for £2.95 which makes 5 litres going down to -3C, so it's pretty good value!


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

As above, always used the Halfords berry one, and I love the smell of it. Also never had blocked jets from it, but thinking of moving to the Autoglym one, as used it in my brothers car and it seems to be pretty decent.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

I like a screen wash to give a nice clean fresh smell and the stuff you get from motorfactors never gives this, does this michellin stuff do that?

Carl


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Have finally added it, the one from cpc in winter ready, 1:3 for summer. Will probably buy the concentrated from eBay next time http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michelin-...942601&hash=item3d314a9054:g:l5YAAOSw9GhYhhKz

The bottle is really good- easy to dispense it into the washer bottle, no gluggling or spillage.

As for smell I can't really smell much when I spray it, it performed well no streaking or anything- cleaned muddy spray quite nicely. The repellent stuff seems to work


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I've used this stuff with good results http://www.autosessive.com/products/62129/comma-xstream-screenwash-65°c-5l

Comma Xstream -65 screen wash

Can be diluted to make up to 100 litres.

5% gives 0 degrees 
10% gives -3 degrees


----------

